
How do you hack finding Groceries? - bsdpunk
http://bsdpunk.blogspot.com/2016/02/lets-get-weird-part-one-of-sideways.html
======
kleer001
There's not much to get, or anything to hack.

Grocery stores are organized by idiosyncratic individuals. The placement of
any particular item can change from store to store, even within the same
chain. Canned black beans? They're not with the canned red/lima/white beans,
they're with the Mexican food, or not. And on and on.

With a new store your best bet is to wind through the entire place looking for
what you need as you go. If it's a place you'll go to often then all the
better, you'll learn as you go time after time. Brute force it. Done.

------
tmaly
try going into a Costco, just having a small index of what they carry let
alone what aisle its in would be helpful.

Most traditional grocery stores put all the healthy / low storage lifetime
items on the outside of the store perimeter.

Trying to find stuff in the interior is quite hard. Wholefoods is a perfect
case in point. Try finding ketchup, you would expect it to be next to bbs
sauce, but its in a totally different aisle.

